# new eight foot bridge



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

My Brother stopped by and we decided to build a bridge.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

wow! That thing is a monster. It reminds me of the Pennsylvania RR bridges spanning those rivers and deep gorges through the foothills in PA. Nice bridge thanks for sharing. 

Terry


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Ron. Do you have a place for it yet?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW that is one great looking bridge! Should hold you and your brother up fine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, I should be so lucky, just dropped by, and said, "what the ****, let's make a bridge?".... cool... 

How about I give you my address and drop over here? Free food and booze... and a room to sleep in too, also free HD Satellite and Internet... 

(I need bridges if you did not get it!) 

Seriously, VERY nice. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Fantastic, What location do you have planned for the bridge?


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Outstanding bridge - really substantial.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

I put a bypass around the tunnel so that is where it will go. Brother is union worker and told me I worked too slow. Only have two more bridges to build.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Do three Ron and bring one to Marty's to sell!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's fabulous, Ron. Great job. Very nice of your brother to help with it...


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

NICE! That's really marvelous. Now maybe your brother can be promoted up from fireman


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice bridge Ron, what are brothers for anyways!

tom h


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes That is a great bridge. Which on is you. You two look so much alike.

You say he stopped by? Imagin what you RR would look like if he stayed a week.









PS Say HI to Holly for me.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW!!! Looks fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!


I admire you guys who have materials around and know how to do things. 


Feeling really creative, I programmed one of my tiny processors. Was pleased that it did want I wanted it to do, put it in my loco, and wired + to - and - to +. Blew the black smoke right out. Oh, rats. Just put a resistor in like you should have in the first place. Now my lights are on again. That a whole $1.25 down the drain. 


(I was replacing burned out incandescent bulbs with LEDs.)


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I had a brother. Very nice Ron you and your bud did well.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, Ron. 

Note to brother regarding "speed": It ain't yer railroad...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK....I'll ask it...since no one else has. Is your brother your twin? You guys work good together too...and that's a great bridge.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

That baby's built to last.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep we are twins but I am the oldest. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a great looking bridge Ron.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now thats team work. nice job. How nice to just have someone pop in and say lets build a bridge. Huuuuuuuuuum I could use one to.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron 
what is the clearence? 
8"min wide and 10.5 off rail?? 
Are you going to put some GMM cat walks on it??? 
Very nice.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Ron, 
Very well done! Looks like you guys enjoyed the project. I like working in steel, bridges are lots of fun and very rewarding to see on the layout. 
Did you use 3/4" tube? 
Best, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
GYT&S RR 
Bouse, Arizona


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Not planning on cat walks.No railing either let them jump if they want. It is 3/4" tubing.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great job on the bridge Ron...


----------

